
Jumping into Web Development - sgustav
I&#x27;m an Android developer and I need to jump into web development.<p>Mainly worked with Android Studio, competent in Java with very light experience in Spring Boot.<p>Need to ship a twofold product over the next few months which is my main motivation. First part is a simple stand alone web app targeted at a small audience, followed by a marketplace platform (mobile &amp; web).<p>What stack &amp; tools do you recommend? I&#x27;m trying to optimize for speed over any other factor.<p>A route that was suggested to me is a combination of React &amp; Spring Boot, but I don&#x27;t feel it&#x27;s the quickest path and wanted to get some sound advice on this.<p>Recommended resources are greatly appreciated as well.
======
umadali
Try dot net core (Language C#, IDE Visual Studio), comes with built-in
templates to get you started. Integrates well with relational and non-
relational dbs. Also can use Angular, React etc. for front-end logic.

